# Casino Problems?



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2008)

I seem to be denied permission to access the games in the Casino...  And I noticed my supporting member tag seems to be missing.  I kind of suspect they go together...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like something hiccuped and demoted you early. All fixed.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks...

Otherwise, I'd have to start gambling with REAL money!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2008)

c'mon admit it.. you not old enuff


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 31, 2008)

I keep having asino problem as well, but mine our self induce.:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I keep having asino problem as well, but mine our self induce.:rofl:


THAT somehow... isn't surprising... heh.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 1, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> THAT somehow... isn't surprising... heh.


 
Yea I agree


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Terry if you ever need extra cash I kind've hoard mine like a Dragon so I might be able to slide a few dollars your way.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, same here.  I think I've played in the casino once since it's inception.


----------

